# Red driftwood



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

Its not in my planted tank, its in my puffer tank. I thought I would get the best response in this forum though.

I dont normally have an algae problem in my fahaka tank. Unless for some reason I leave the light on way too long.. ever day.. for over a week. But the last few weeks i've noticed my driftwood turning red, some sort of algae im guessing. The wood gets taken out and scrubbed once every 8 weeks or so. Should I be worried?

Im also having a green algae issue on my glass suddenly aswell.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

No one?


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you sure it's algae? My LFS has some mopani driftwood that is now red, and it's not algae, the wood just turned a reddish color.


----------

